# The Real Housewives of NYC



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

We have a RH of Atlantic and OC thread, why not NYC? This one is my favorite, I am so obsessed, especially being a native New Yorker.

Who's your favorite/least favorite? I'm excited to discuss the show with other people, FINALLY!


----------



## ashleydawn (Feb 24, 2009)

I love Jill! I don't know why, I think because she reminds me of a woman I used to work with that I liked lol. I hate Simon and Alex! I like Ramona too though.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes! Jill is by far my favorite, and I love Bethenny too. Jill and I are both from Long Island so I had to say "wtf" at Simons Long Island comment.

I really don't like the "countess" and Alex+Simon. They really need to get over themselves.


----------



## ashleydawn (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah then they went there for vacation wtf they're lame! Haha. I'm from Jersey so NYC is the only one of those shows that I watch too... I heard a rumor that there was gonna be a Jersey one but idk if that's true or not.


----------



## Lambchop (Feb 24, 2009)

Ugh, I can't stand Alex and Simon. They are typical new money social climbers. Proof that money cannot buy class.


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

I love these shows!  I think I like Bethaney the most!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lambchop* 

 
_Ugh, I can't stand Alex and Simon. They are typical new money social climbers. Proof that money cannot buy class._

 
Agreed. I love how they think their children are just the smartest but they don't even know how to behave themselves! It's so sickening.


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 27, 2009)

jill and bethany <333


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 28, 2009)

Does anyone read their blogs?


----------



## Leven (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG this show is awesome lol its such a guilty pleasure lol I cant stop laughing every time Bethany does her impression of Jill
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I also like the RH of Atlanta, but i cant stand the ones from OC, i never liked that show.


One question though:

Where are the real houswives of Miami? We need some latina mommas on that show. THAT is where all the drama is gonna be. i guess Bravo hasnt made it because they cant figure out a fruit to make all the girls hold during the opening credits lol


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Mar 3, 2009)

I love Jill, I think she is hilarious.  And Bethenny too...I like the dynamics of their friendship!

I'm not a Alex and Simon fan at all....he is super creepy!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lambchop* 

 
_Ugh, I can't stand Alex and Simon. They are typical new money social climbers. Proof that money cannot buy class._

 

i dont even think they actually _have_ that much money to begin with. i mean, more than me, sure. but aside from clothing purchases, ive never actually seen any evidence that they're well off. the house they rented in the hamptons was busted. they dont live in the city (nothing wrong with that, i just assume its mostly cheaper to live outside of it). their house has unfinished remodeling projects (not saying mine doesnt but im not on tv pretending to be rich). alex has messed up teeth.
etc. 

p.s. how was she ever a model?


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 9, 2009)

Jill and Bethany all the way. I couldnt stand Ramona last season but she seems a bit more tame this time around.


----------



## jen77 (Mar 10, 2009)

'Real Housewives of New York City' star Kelly Killoren Bensimon arrested for assault 

Kelly Killoren Bensimon was arrested last week for allegedly assaulting her boyfriend. 

New York's newest "Real Housewife" is denying blockbuster charges that she beat up her boyfriend, but the bruised beau said it happened - and it wasn't the first time. 

Kelly Killoren Bensimon, 40, was arrested last week for misdemeanor assault after 30-year-old Nicholas Stefanov called cops, saying she punched him. 

Bensimon, who appears on Bravo's hit reality show "The Real Housewives of New York City," hit him "with a closed fist, thereby causing informant to suffer a laceration below informant's left eye and substantial pain," the criminal complaint he filed with police charges. 

The model/editor/reality TV star - who is actually divorced - turned herself in Thursday, two days after the incident. She was released on her own recognizance. 

"The allegations are by a jilted lover saying she struck him during the course of an argument," said her lawyer Stephen Turano. "We deny the charges, and we are hopeful this will be resolved." 

In an exclusive interview, Stefanov said he still loves Bensimon, but blamed stress from their recent engagement and the pressure of being on the show for causing her to snap. 

"She is a great girl," he said. "I do want to work it out. But what are you supposed to do when a girl is hitting you, just sit there like a punching bag? 

"If I had hit her, I'd be sitting in a jail cell right now," he said, adding that it was not the first time he's been socked by Bensimon. 

Stefanov said the couple was fighting over the "usual stuff that couples fight about." Stefanov said Bensimon "sucker-punched" him during the fight, but noted that at least she "had the courtesy to take her [engagement] ring off first." She also returned it to him that night, he said. 

Turano took issue with Stefanov's account. 

"They are most certainly not engaged and his allegations of past abuse are false," the lawyer said. 

Fellow "Housewives" co-star Bethenny Frankel stood by Bensimon: "I cannot imagine this being true, but all I can say is love shouldn't hurt." 

Bensimon was married to famed fashion photographer Giles Bensimon until they split in 2006. They have two daughters. 

In recent years, Bensimon and Stefanov have been staples of the society pages, photographed together at swanky celebrity parties. 

Bensimon is due back in court March 31. Turano said he doesn't think the charges will stick. 

A Bravo rep declined to comment, saying, "We don't comment on the personal lives of our talent." 

Outside her posh SoHo home, Bensimon refused to comment Monday night as two doormen shielded her with an umbrella and tried to shoo a reporter away. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/gos.....ar_ke.html


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 11, 2009)

^Yikes.. I wonder if that'll affect the show? 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_i dont even think they actually have that much money to begin with. i mean, more than me, sure. but aside from clothing purchases, ive never actually seen any evidence that they're well off. the house they rented in the hamptons was busted. they dont live in the city (nothing wrong with that, i just assume its mostly cheaper to live outside of it). their house has unfinished remodeling projects (not saying mine doesnt but im not on tv pretending to be rich). alex has messed up teeth.
etc. 

p.s. how was she ever a model?_

 
People with "old" money don't go out and buy lavish things all the time and act, like, well, LuAnn or say, Paris Hilton. They're a bit more conservative and half the time you don't even know they have money.


----------



## jen77 (Mar 11, 2009)

_Real Housewives_‘ Alex McCord Out of a Job

Count *Alex McCord* as one of the millions of Americans being hit by the bad economy.
_The Real Housewives of New York City_ star, known for going on extravagant shopping trips with her husband *Simon Van Kempen*, was just laid off from her visual merchandising job at Victoria’s Secret. 
“Now I’m more a Real Housewife than I ever have been before!” McCord tells PEOPLE. “The whole time this show’s been on people have said ‘Define this term housewife,’ ‘Are you a real housewife?’ And I always said, ‘Well, I own a house and I am a wife! But now I’m a real housewife.”
The layoff was not related to McCord’s being on the Bravo reality show. The loss of her full-time job was one of 90 positions cut at the company’s New York headquarters — part of a 10-percent reduction in the brand’s workforce.
McCord had been at the job for two years. She started after a period of freelancing when her sons, *Francois* and *Johan* — with Van Kempen — were young. “I had a great time, and even up until the last week I was there, I was gaining new skills,” she says. “My job was my green zone — when I was not Alex from _Real Housewives_ but Alex who’s in beauty.” 
What’s next? “The challenge will be to find something meaningful to do, where I am the real Alex McCord and not just a Real Housewife,” she says. Of course, that will depend a lot on employers, and whether they look at her resumé and skills as a graphic artist, “or if they’ll expect me to come into the interview wearing a leopard-print dress, looking for connections,” she says with a laugh.
Personal Finances</B>
The McCord-VanKempens have a plan to manage the financial storm. “Alex has got until the end of April [when her severance package runs out] to replace her income,” VanKempen tells PEOPLE, “otherwise we’ll have to start cutting back on discretionary income.”
Since VanKempen still has his job as a hotel manager, McCord says the family shouldn’t have trouble paying their monthly bills. But her salary was the one that tended to pay for their infamous shopping sprees, not to mention the cost of their full-time nanny. 
“If we need to make cutbacks, that’s easy: don’t go shopping!” McCord notes. As for their annual trips to St. Barth’s, “That’s still happening. But if it comes to needing to make cutbacks, I would rather not shop than have to add to the unemployment by laying off our nanny. And that has nothing to do with not wanting to take care of our children … She has a family as well, and that would be terrible for her.”
But won’t they miss the shopping? She reveals: “Those shopping sprees that you see on the show? That’s only once or twice a year. We don’t have time to shop like that. We do killer kamikaze shopping sprees for like two hours and then don’t shop for six months.” _– Mark Dagostino_
</EM>


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 11, 2009)

^I'm sure Bravo gives her a mighty fine paycheck for being on the show, though.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG do you see the episode where Lu Ann told Bethanny off for introducing her to the driver by her first name?!! I couldn't believe how rude she was by refusing to shake the drivers hand. Stuck up bitch.

Jill and Bethanny are my faves. They seem the most down to earth.

I think Alex needs to actually get a life of her own and stop living out of her husbands ass and Ramona has a screw loose! I coudln't believe she took Simon along to the girls night in - and more fool him for wanting to go.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes... I think LuAnn is full of crap. She thinks she is the bee's knee's but she isn't classy and REALLY doesn't have manners. I'm still in shock she's writing a book about etiquette.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 11, 2009)

^ditto! She seems like a MAJOR control freak, and somewhat of a diva.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 11, 2009)

Absolutely. I hate how she calls herself the countess.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_^ditto! She seems like a MAJOR control freak, and somewhat of a diva._

 
she thinks everyone is beneath her. its so annoying. this is america, bitch. its not a monarchy. her title means jack.


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't STAND Luann. She is one of those people who thinks she knows everything about everything. And I think Ramona was right for saying her husband looks like an old man. I don't care if he is only 15 years older than her, he looks like my grandpa. And who in their right mind would read a book written by that woman? She is tactless and rude.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_she thinks everyone is beneath her. its so annoying. this is america, bitch. its not a monarchy. her title means jack._


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 13, 2009)

seriously, a majority of the people in the US probably dont even know wtf a "countess" is. and not because they're ignorant, but because it's _completely irrelevant_ here.


----------



## ashleydawn (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL @ Kelly beating her bf... she's another freaking nut. I don't like her either.


----------



## ashleydawn (Apr 1, 2009)

Also... (I'm watching this week's episode right now) I love how everyone is taking Bethany's side! Haha. Fuck Kelly!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 1, 2009)

I actually MISSED that episode, even though I've been looking forward to it for a week!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydawn* 

 
_Also... (I'm watching this week's episode right now) I love how everyone is taking Bethany's side! Haha. Fuck Kelly!_

 

I so agree.  Kelly needs to calm it down.  She really thinks her shit don't stink.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I so agree. Kelly needs to calm it down. She really thinks her shit don't stink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
At first I thought you were talking about me D:! It's so confusing when someone on a TV show has the same name.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol..I didn't even notice your name.  No, definitely not you


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 2, 2009)

Hahaha good, I was like "Wait, what did I dooooooooo!"


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

In case anyone hasn't heard, the Countess and her husband are divorcing because he's been seeing another woman.


----------



## Leven (Apr 3, 2009)

I loved when bethany was talking to Ramona about kelly and she was like..."Ive seen chinese takeout menus with her name on it!" lmao
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And how awesome is it that there is gonna be The Real Housewives of New Jersey !


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 3, 2009)

Kelly...is completely self absorbed!!! Team Bethany all the way!


----------

